

The Coming Suburban Welfare State - subelsky
http://davetroy.com/posts/the-coming-suburban-welfare-state

======
ido
The future he predicts is pretty much the way life already is in large
portions of (at least) central & northern Europe.

~~~
davetroy
Yep, I'm aware of that, having spent a lot of time in Berlin. However, to
convince Americans of anything, you have to first let them think it happened
here first. :)

